# Исправление осанки, кифоз, сколиоз



## artur.kharin (10 Июл 2018)

Со школы мучает проблема спины, мне сейчас 26 скоро исполнится, вес 75 кг, рост 186. Как вам моя осанка? завтра выложу еще информацию (МРТ). Завтра планирую пойти к мануальному терапевту на сеанс, потому что уже неделю не сплю, хорошо хоть отпуск сейчас. На 2 фото я максимально выпрямился. Дискомфорт в грудном отделе позвоночника всегда, лежа, сидя. Когда растягиваешься то да, легче, но это не рабочая поза.


----------



## La murr (10 Июл 2018)

@artur.kharin, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июл 2018)

Болезнь Шейермана-Мау, скорее всего.
Снимки-то делали?
Не особенно исправляйте, там все срослось к 26.


----------



## artur.kharin (14 Июл 2018)

Здравствуйте, извините что задержался, вот снимки МРТ, не смог загрузить, можно посмотреть по ссылке абсолютно безопасно, там при наведении на картинку в верхем правом углу будет значок стрелочки, так можно скачать картинку: http://www.evernote.com/l/AUlybZh3RGJDFIV39QVH2nv3OSp-QM1TEzs/
И еще фото моего тела, у меня также ВДГК 2 степень врач сказал, я мерил с помощью линейки и карандаша (перпендикулярно их ставил) 2 см, не меньше. http://www.evernote.com/l/AUntVFNKoH1Ad4oG1kHBKCZ5rCzVkFUd3Pk/
Мануальный посоветовал кататься на твердом валике диаметром 25 см, типа полена или из других подручных средств. Я сделал из линолеума, но меньше чем 25 см, см 15 гдето, Первые два раза хорошо прохрустел, почувствовал легкость. Потом как то хруста особого не было, а ноющая боль остается. Начал ходить пешком, вчера прошел где то км 6 быстрым шагом. Еще катаюсь на велосипеде, посадка у меня не как на стуле, наклоняюсь, руль и седло на одной высоте. С понедельника буду записываться к мануальному на сеанс. Ноет на стыке грудного и поясничного отдела примерно, и когда трогаешь пальцами, там резкий переход идет, имею ввиду что поясничные позвонки не выпирают,  а грудные ближе к нижним грудным выпирают и вот один позвонок или два нижних грудных выпирают а потом ниже следующий уже не выпирает. И это вроде в том месте где грыжа Шморля на МРТ.
И вот еще заметил после бани, парной у меня боли усиливаются, прям слабость накрывает ден, два, три. Также очень плохо переношу жару. Например в комнате с кондиционером будет не так болеть. А где жарко боли будут усиливаться


----------

